# Where to put 'secure' file?



## TheShoura (Mar 17, 2012)

Hypothetical situation
I have File "X"

I want to put it in a location that is 
Not accessible by apps/games/etc without root permission
In a location that Android wont automatically overwrite it just for being there

Its a small database file that I want to hide on my phone as a backup. I don't want apps seeing it for security, and I am not placing it in /sdcard/ because I don't want to put it there as part of my backed up stuff

I'm thinking putting it in /data/ so if I remotely wipe the phone, it will wipe the file too

Ideas? Thoughts?


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

That could work, putting it in /data. I'd also encrypt it using a program to encrypt it, like Droid Crypt or something, after I cut off said encryption program's network access using a fire wall.


----------

